# Clear front indicator lights



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey dudes, does anyone have a set of clear front bumper indicator lights for a 2L model 180sx, (the vibrator shaped ones) to sell in perfect condition? I will pay for postage to australia.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

*Sprint Suspension*

What does any1 know about Sprint springs? I'm looking for a good strut/strut package. I also hear tokico spring/strut pak sucks the big one. Any1 know of a good setup? I do not want coilovers.


----------

